# Apilife Var Instructions ???



## Bee Draggle (Apr 5, 2006)

I bought some Apilife var for use later this year and the instructions on the packet are the most screwed-up confusing thing I have ever read. Is one yellow packet considered one tablet or two tablets? Let me ask it like this....how many yellow packets does it take to do 3 treatments about a week apart on one hive? I figure the answer is either 3 packets or 1 1/2 packets. Has anyone else found the instructions to be confusing?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

1 1/2
Each yellow packet contains two wafers. You cut each wafer into four parts and those four parts placed around the brood area. So, three treatments requires three wafers.
Read the precautions carefully. 'Causes irreversible eye damage' and other similar statements. Handle with care.


----------



## R.L. Bee (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes the directions are confusing the first time I treated I used the whole contents of one yellow packet.The contents of the yellow packet should be cut into eight pieces four of these used around brood nest at 7 to 10 day intervals for three times. 1 1/2 yellow packets.


----------



## Bee Draggle (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks all for clearing this up for me.


----------

